# New Speedlites [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7619" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7619"></a></div>
<strong>New Speedlites?

</strong>I get a lot of questions about new Speedlites. Especially the 580EX II.</p>
<p>The latest bits of information I have received have said the new flagship flash has been in development for some time and various prototypes exist. There were some issues with earlier prototypes and some redesign was needed.</p>
<p>Another bit of information suggested both the 430 and 580 would be updated at the same time. They may also get new model numbers beyond a version III. A new 580 prototype is said to have a higher guide number, so the model number would reflect that if chosen for production.</p>
<p>No word on whether or not a video light would be built into either like the 320EX.</p>
<p>I would only expect a flagship Speedlite announcement with or around the announcement of a higher end body.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## siebzehn (Oct 27, 2011)

Are there any news about wireless?
The 1dx seams to have the ability to trigger other cameras, what dose this mean for flash 5dIII, or 7dII?


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Oct 28, 2011)

hopefully it'll be announced soon - hopefully before the end of the year. the 1d x is a higher body camera, those two new canon launching at the same time would be great, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## stark-arts (Oct 30, 2011)

Canon really needs to do a few things with the flashes. More than creating a 580EX3. I'd love to see something groundbreaking. A new style head or even a trio styled flash with a bare bulb capable of hi speed sync. There are a ton of 400w packs coming around now that are priced in the same ball park as the 580 and with the ability to hypersync with the PW TT1/TT5 combo they become more attractive each day...


----------

